# [V] verschiedene PC Spiele



## tk4ger (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

habe folgende Spiele zum Verkauf anzubieten:

Mirrors Edge (1x installiert und online wieder deinstalliert) - 35€ 
Call of Duty 4  - 30€ 
Fifa 08  Ea Classic  -  10€
Call of Duty 2 Deluxe Edition - 8€
TES4 Oblivion - 15€
Two Worlds GotY (1x installiert) - 15€
Gothic 3 - 13€
Hitman Blood Money - 5€
Overlord - 8€


Wer ein oder mehrere Spiele kauft, bekommt für 1€ Aufpreis  wahlweise Dark Messiah (Ubi Exlusiv) oder Resident Evil 4 (Softwarepyramide) dazu. Gilt natürlich nur für die ersten die es haben wollen 
 

Alle Preise sind inkl. Versand.


----------



## LordSaddler (26. Januar 2009)

Ich würde gerne *Hitman* haben, sind die Preise inkl. Versandkosten?
Und dazu noch Resi 4 für 1€ mehr.
Schick mir ne Nachricht.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (26. Januar 2009)

LordSaddler am 26.01.2009 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> sind die Preise inkl. Versandkosten?





			
				tk4ger am 26.01.2009 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Preise sind inkl. Versand.


Nuff said.   



			
				tk4ger am 26.01.2009 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Overlord - 8€


Da sind wir im Geschäft. 

Dark Messiah für 1€ Aufpreis wäre auch ein super Angebot aber das Spiel besitze ich schon. RE4 würd ich gerne nehmen aber da war ich leider zu langsam. 

Den Rest klären wir per PM.  

SSA


----------



## tk4ger (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: [V] verschiedene PC Spiele - Mirrors Edge, CoD 4*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 26.01.2009 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> LordSaddler am 26.01.2009 21:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Allles klar

also Overlord  geht an SSA und Hitman + RE geht an LordSaddler

ihr habt beide ne pm.

Gruß


----------



## tk4ger (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: [V] verschiedene PC Spiele - Mirrors Edge, CoD 4*


----------

